# D2G Gets GB Update



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

You can check out the information for the update *here* .

If you want to keep root, do not take OTA. Always advised to watch MDW or @P3Droid 's twitter on updated status of things like that. I'm sure TBH will be pushing an update out for Rooted Deodexed/Odexed and Stock Gingerbread.

*Questions/Concerns/ Issues Should Be Posted Here...*


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

That's not gingerbread dude...

Sorry to burst ur bubble


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

You should check the original post's date first.

Back then and until last week the support site featured a PDF describing the Gingerbread update.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

Lmao my bad. It was at the top when I saw it so I just assumed it was a new post. ><


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Leaked is here.....


----------



## worldofross (Jun 29, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> Leaked is here.....


Ohhh... ya think.. lol


----------

